# Tesla Model S



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Saw my first S model the same place I saw the Tesla Roadster. The car looks amazing! 4 adults in it looking comfortable and smug. Here in Asheville. Also got a ride in an older Jeep electric conversion with an automatic transmission. Very cool! Thanks Warren!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

My buddy gets his in 3 days. I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*A great car--Tesla envy*

i drove Richard's over the holidays and it was a most excellent adventure. There are two regen modes and the high mode is so powerful that brake pads would likely never wear out. i preferred the light mode just because it feels closer to the engine braking of an ICE and it was easier for me to control since the regen is so very sensitive to position and rate of the throttle. Acceleration of course was in the nosebleed and whiplash regime. Steering has modes for sport and light touch. The suspension ride-height has automatic and manual adjustment mode also. Large storage trunks in both front and rear, and the rear seat folds down flat and has a 60-40 split to carry long items and a passenger. If you drive it you will want one too!


----------



## angelblue15 (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/vmware
http://test-inside.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/vmwaretv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaac
http://www.test-inside.com/100-101.htm


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

angelblue15 said:


> Can the battery pack be upgraded? In future, can we add a new battery pack with improved range? Is this possible in an EV? What if the company says no?
> IMO, this is important, so that u can be certain that u will be sure that ur car can meet your needs in the future too. Its like upgrading RAM in a computer!


I've been wondering about something similar. I'm sure when the batteries are no good, as long as you replace them within the warranty, which I've been seeing for 8-10 years or a certain mileage that's above 100k, they'll do it for free or near free (there might be some fees like labor). But once it goes out of warranty, at that point, they may not even make that same battery pack exactly, because things change. I'm sure no matter what happens, you can always purchase a new battery pack and just because of the time period, it might be an automatic upgrade, simply because the battery packs of the time are better. I haven't read anywhere what happens when it's time to replace it. When it's no longer in warranty, you might be able to purchase a pack on your own from another company, the company can't see what you don't show them.


----------



## shock (Jul 16, 2011)

angelblue15 said:


> Can the battery pack be upgraded? In future, can we add a new battery pack with improved range? Is this possible in an EV? What if the company says no?
> IMO, this is important, so that u can be certain that u will be sure that ur car can meet your needs in the future too. Its like upgrading RAM in a computer!


I got the 60Kw version and I was wondering if I could upgrade (if I ever wanted to) but the FAQ section of the Tesla states NO - you cannot change it in the future.

They dont explain why though... and when I got the escorted tour through the Tesla Model S assembly line they don't allow anyone to see the motor assembly or battery assembly rooms. (I was thinking maybe I could get a peek of the inner workings before they seal it.)

But I get about 185 miles each day and I have the high-power wall unit with onboard dual chargers, so it's ready to go quite fast. (I won't have a Super charger station near me until the end of the year.) So I have lost interest in the larger battery since I can recharge so quickly.

Shock


----------

